# Hello from Wyoming!



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey everyone. After reading this forum for a few weeks, I decided to finally register. I adore cats and have had a cat since I was 10 years old, with the exception of the year I lived in an apartment that didn't allow pets. It was during that time that I started volunteering at the local humane society, and that's where I met my current kiddo, Teddy. After a couple of months of searching for an apartment that did allow pets, I finally took him home. We've been inseparable since. Nowadays, he's living with mom and dad in our house, which he loves because of all the windows he can look out of. 

I have a tons of Teddy photos here: http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/yearzero_survivor/Teddy/ 

Anyway, this is a great forum and I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Charlynn, welcome to the forum. Teddy is gorgeous...I love the one of him in the tub :lol: 

I really think that you'll like it here


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! You weren't kidding - a ton of lovely pictures!

Welcome! :2kitties


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Charlynn....welcome to the Cat Forum!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww! Teddy is adorable...not that I'm biased or anything (Teddy looks very much like my Holly). Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome!
oh my another handsome red head! Teddy is gorgeous!


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to cat forums! Teddy is a cutie! I love the picture of him peeking through the clothes! 8) cool cat!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to the forum!  Teddy is a cutie! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Charlynn. I saw so many funny pictures that reminds me of my Twinkie, especially the shaved fur pics and the Apple Notebook. Then the big eyed pic in the tub, and frying skillet? LoL :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Charlynn! I'm glad you've decided to join us. Teddy is so handsome.


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for such a warm welcome. I told Teddy that everyone here thinks he's a cutie. He sends a purr back.

The bathtub picture is my fiancee's favorite picture of Teddy ever; it's his desktop background on his computer at work.

As for the skillet...we were trying to talk Teddy into cooking for us. He politely declined.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, I am new here too. I loved your picutres of Teddy!


----------

